# Deputy Sheriff Samuel A. Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Samuel A. Smith



*Franklin County Sheriff's Office
Kansas*
End of Watch: Friday, July 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 9 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Samuel Smith was killed in an automobile accident on California Road while responding to domestic disturbance call.

His patrol car left the roadway for unknown reasons and struck a tree before bursting into flames.

Deputy Smith had served with the Franklin County Sheriff's Office for only nine months.
Agency Contact Information
Franklin County Sheriff's Office
305 South Main
Ottawa, KS 66067

Phone: (785) 229-1200

_*Please contact the Franklin County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

---------- Post added at 23:07 ---------- Previous post was at 22:31 ----------


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

